# Sky vs Chriss Knott



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone got any first hand experience of either the above companies?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm with Chris Knott at the moment. 

Apart from the very friendly staff and good quote, I can't really comment on any issues as I haven't needed to contact them since renewal. 

I do know that they are a small group of people, so a bit more personal than a large company. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I also insure via Chris Knott. The policy is underwritten by Highway (part of Liverpool Victoria). 

Can only concur with everything noted above.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got my 59 beetle with Chris Knott ... excellent service and price and the agreed value etc was a doddle to set up with them


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone used Adrian flux before? had a competitive quote from them now too


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Chris Knott have been brilliant. Firstly, their staff are friendly and they their best to bring the premium down.

However, having said that, most people don't get to experience the other side, and thats making a claim.

Unfortunately, my wife decided to bang the Lexus IS into the garage door - TBF it was wet and she said her foot slipped. 

Anyway, we phoned Chris Knott up (Highway insurance) and they logged it all. We decided we wanted to use the Lexus dealer bodyshop which was down in Bolton 30 miles away from where I live. Anyway, I drove the car down to my local Lexus dealership in Bradford, they took pics, sent an estimate via the internal system. Highway approved it without quibbling, Lexus picked up the car and dropped it off again the next week. 

It needed a front bumper and fender - £2300! lol

Lucky the bonnet didn't pop up otherwise they said it would have been £5k+

Regardless, I have been receiving extremely high quotes for the past 2 years compared to other insurers - I did speak to Chris Knott about that and they said that Highway had changed the amount of discount that they can give to customers.

We're talking £1.5k for each car - Admiral Multicar did both cars for £750 in the end!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> However, having said that, most people don't get to experience the other side, and thats making a claim.


Pretty certain other than the very initial notification for a claim and even then more often than not on the actual initial notification, you are likely to be speaking to the insurer. When I say insurer that will often by somebody white labelling for the insurer


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I was with flux for 8 years, as soon as I needed to make a claim, they were useless, hence leaving. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Chris Knott are bit selective who they insure. 

They are a sponsor on a BMW forum, yet refuse to insure people in their first RWD car. Often guys get excuses about too big a jump in power between cars too. 

They do cherry pick their custom a lot.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Used to like Adrian flux, but found them a bit unprofessional a few times. Chris Knott were cheap for me once but uncompetitive the following year (no changes in circumstances).
Think pretty much, the best approach is to go for the cheapest on the compare sites tbh!
As long as its not an obscure unknown company


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

the car is modified and declaring the mods can be difficult with the run of the mill companies


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Interesting as my renewal is due on Tuesday. Time to make a list of the mods and have a chat with them.

Currently with Greenlight who have been pretty good.

Fish


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Been with Chris Knott years now with car and home insurance and they are spot on


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I used to be insured with Chris Knott and never had an issue, however I also never had to make a claim.
I have modifications and also thought the mainstream companies would not be interested or charge the earth which is why I originally went with them.
At the end of the day they are a broker so will have to put their markup on top of the premium.
I noticed my insurance through them was with LV, at renewal time I rang LV direct and sure enough got a better deal.


----------

